# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  17/11/02 Το ξεκίνημα!

## eatdis-admin

Από σήμερα ξεκινάει η λειτουργία του φόρουμ του eatingdisorders.gr.


Κύριο θέμα η ψυχολογία αλλά όχι το μοναδικό. 

Καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια!

----------


## latin pig

Εξακολλουθείς να βλέπεις τη ζωή με άλλο μάτι?


Εγώ αποφάσισα πως είναι απλά ένα παιχνίδι....

----------


## latin pig

*Κ Α Λ Η Α Ρ Χ Η*

καλορίζικο που λένε!

Αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ συγκινημένη που κάνω ποδαρικό, 


Α, ξέχασα, είμαι σαββατογεννημένη :Big Grin: 

[Edited on 30/11/2002 by latin pig]

----------


## Babis_ed

Καλό ξεκίνημα και καλές δουλειές!!!!!
Τί πουλάτε εδώ;
!!

----------


## latin pig

Αγαπητέ Μπάμπη, εδώ εκτός από όλα τ' άλλα πουλάνε χάπια για παντός είδους ψυχώσεις :Big Grin:

----------


## Paradise Lost

...από κει που την αφήσαμε!!

Χαιρετίζω και εύχομαι γρήγορες και ταχείες βελτιώσεις!

Οι άνθρωποι πίσω από την οθόνη, άλλωστε, το εγγυώνται!

----------


## stacey_p

Euge!
Keep up the good work!

O mpoufes, pou einai ???:P

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by stacey_p_
> Euge!
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> O mpoufes, pou einai ???:P


Καλώς ήλθες Stasey, τα φοντανάκια μας τελείωσαν!  :Big Grin:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Παρεπιπτώντος.... οι ουρές διορθώθηκαν, το ίδιο και το edit message.

----------


## viola17583

xairetai paidia kali fasi ayto to forum...

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by viola17583_
> xairetai paidia kali fasi ayto to forum...



Καλώς ήλθες φίλε, χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που είσαι και εδώ! :Cool:

----------


## GetAway

πως γινόμαστε admin σε αυτό το φόρουμ?

[Edited on 22/11/2002 by nido]

----------


## latin pig

φυσικά μόνο με μέσον, εγώ τον παρακαλάω τον γουέμπυ εδώ πέρα, να μου δώσει ένα φορουμάκι να διευθύνω και αυτός αρνείται. :Cool: 

Τι να πεις κανείς.....

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by latin pig_
> φυσικά μόνο με μέσον, εγώ τον παρακαλάω τον γουέμπυ εδώ πέρα, να μου δώσει ένα φορουμάκι να διευθύνω και αυτός αρνείται.
> 
> Τι να πεις κανείς.....


Λύσσαξες να γίνεις Γουεμπίνα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## latin pig

Από τις 23-11 η απάντηση ήρθε 2-12!

Με ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι τις στέλνετε τις απαντήσεις?  :Big Grin:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Οπου να ναι θα προσλάβουμε courier!  :Big Grin:

----------


## apetaksamin

Κάτσε βρε βιαστική...



.............μου έκανε ψυχανάλυση τόσες μέρες

 :Big Grin:

----------


## latin pig

Κι εγώ τι φταίω τοξικό? 

τς τς κάποιοι θέλουν να λέγονται κι επαγγελματίες  :Big Grin: 

Τουλάχιστον είσαι καλύτερα τώρα? :P

----------


## eatdis-admin

Μη ρωτάς τα αυτονόητα!

----------


## latin pig

Μόλις της έρθει ο λογαριασμός από τις συνεδρίες όμως ..... για να δούμε αν θα λεει "moody"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paradise Lost

Βλέπω μπήκες στον πειρασμό να γράφεις για αστέρια στην υπογραφή σου!:P :Big Grin: 


Φυσικά! Εκεί είναι η ζωή! :Cool:

----------


## latin pig

μου το σφυρίξανε το στιχάκι αφου πορτογαλλικά δε ξέρω, μου άρεσε και το έγραψα..
Αυτός που μου στο σφύριξε δε σε ξέρει :P

----------


## marg_ed

Απο το 2002 λιγο αργα σας βρηκα μαλλον.
Βεβαια καλλιο αργα παρα αργοτερα που λενε,ισως αν σας ειχα εντοπισει νωριτερα να ειχα γλυτωσει καμμια 2000 εμετους. και λιγους ειπα.Να ειστε παντως καλα!

----------

